# Altezza Tail Lights



## wolfman10_2000 (Jun 28, 2006)

Anybody have any good suggestion on GOOD QUALITY black altezza tail lights? I have some on my 95 Nissan Sentra GXE but the damn thing started leaking in water... thats what you get I guess when getting them cheap on EBAY. Any suggestion on what to do? or where to buy good quality ones?

Thanks,
-Mike


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

wolfman10_2000 said:


> Anybody have any good suggestion on GOOD QUALITY black altezza tail lights? I have some on my 95 Nissan Sentra GXE but the damn thing started leaking in water... thats what you get I guess when getting them cheap on EBAY. Any suggestion on what to do? or where to buy good quality ones?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Mike


drain them and sell them back on ebay and buy some from liuspeed. i wish i would have done that befre spending a month making them waterproof. i ended up glueing them to the car body with a urithane glue


----------



## wolfman10_2000 (Jun 28, 2006)

The ones from Luispeeding wont leak? I tried viewing them on their site but it gives me a 404 error stating it can't find the document... Any other link? or suggestion?

-Mike


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

When I had my sentra I made sure once I got the Altezza light I resealed them with clear silicon before I ever mounted them on, after reading everywhere about people having the same water leak problem in them aftermarket lights...Never leak 4 me


----------

